# PowerEngineering RR changed to 17th April PICS ON PAGE 15



## vlastan

I always wanted to organise one of them and I think this is the correct time.

I propose 3rd April as a likely day to do this, which is one week before Easter. To make this event a success and keep the cost at a minimum we must have 25 cars at the day.

Likely cost (will confirm next week) is Â£35 per RR, provided we get 25 cars.

The company will require a credit card deposit from me, which means I will need a deposit from each one of you, if you wish to come.

But before we go to this stage and talk money and deposits, can I please have some interested people that are willing to attend? Can we get 25 TTs for this event?

Lets find out. Â


----------



## Wak

me!


----------



## jonah

Me 8)


----------



## clived

Good on you Vlastan 

Would love to come, but I'll be in Scotland that weekend :-(


----------



## S3mon

Hi
Can you stick my name down
SimonS3mtm
294.5/336


----------



## UK225

Yes Please ;D


----------



## vlastan

It is a shame that Clive can't come. This was something we were discussing together in the past and I had Clive in my list already.

Clive, Scotland is cold...don't go, stay down here to the civilisation and smell some exhaust fumes with the rest of us. 

So we have 5 people now...another 20 to go. ;D


----------



## 55JWB

Only 19 to go now ;D I'll be there


----------



## jonah

Vlastan have you posted this on the TTQ Forum?


----------



## vlastan

> Vlastan have you posted this on the TTQ Forum?


No. I am not actually registered with them...I can't cope with posting in two forums...one is enough. 

JWB...I was counting on you. I knew you wouldn't let me down...although, I am still waiting pictures of your XDA installation.


----------



## E

I'd be interested in this

E


----------



## Guest

me too 8)


----------



## 55JWB

> JWB...I was counting on you. I knew you wouldn't let me down...although, I am still waiting pictures of your XDA installation.


On the way I promise, I can take them but not upload them at the moment I'll have another go this week :-[


----------



## vlastan

> On the way I promise, I can take them but not upload them at the moment I'll have another go this week Â :-[


If it is better you may mail them to my inbox directly. Unless you really plan to upload them shortly.


----------



## Chip_iTT

me too please


----------



## vlastan

So far we have some fine men coming along. I will try to keep a list of names updated. If we don't get 25 people we could still go ahead with this event, although the cost will be a bit higher. Hopefully, will confirm the exact prices this week.

1. Vlastan
2. Wak
3. Jonah
4. S3mon
5. UK225
6. JWB
7. E
8. SundeepTT
9. Chip_iTT


----------



## Kell

Where is it?

I might be interested depending on my social diary*/ location/cost.

*The wife.


----------



## kop

Me too...I wanna come!!

;D


----------



## vlastan

> Where is it?
> 
> I might be interested depending on my social diary*/ location/cost.
> 
> *The wife.


M40/M25 junction, and about 6 miles inside, towards London.


----------



## vlastan

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. Jonah 
4. S3mon 
5. UK225 
6. JWB 
7. E 
8. SundeepTT 
9. Chip_iTT 
10. Kop
11. Kell (wife dependant ;D)


----------



## ronin

Depending on if one click has been released ill come Â ;D


----------



## SaulTTR

Could well be tempted ;D


----------



## coupe-sport

http://www.powerengineering.co.uk/

Good choice of rollers - very accurate too


----------



## vlastan

> http://www.powerengineering.co.uk/
> 
> Good choice of rollers - very accurate too


James, aren't you interested to attend?


----------



## pgtt

> Depending on if one click has been released ill come Â ;D


Dito


----------



## coupe-sport

> James, aren't you interested to attend?


Cheers V - I'll probably come along and watch if thats ok. As PE is only 1/2hr from me.

James.


----------



## Kell

In that case, put me down and I'll confirm nearer the time.

AFAIK, we don't have anything planned, but then I don't do the planning. :


----------



## clived

*Vlastan, did you know you've picked the same weekend as the Isle of Man trip?*

Before you get as far as putting a deposit down, is there an alternative date? Surely you all want to come to IoM? Â :

Seriously, there are people who have expressed an interest in IoM and then also in this event, so it would be a shame to make people choose, when they could do both...


----------



## jonah

Just realised dates clash with IOM and possibly work issues so will have to pull out unless another date is agreed.
Jonah


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> Cheers V - I'll probably come along and watch if thats ok. As PE is only 1/2hr from me.
> 
> James.


Vlastan - me too - if I get knocked out of my tournament on the friday pm I won;t be able to make it to the Isle of Man so will be at a loose end at the weekend so a RR day and meeting oyu lot again would certainly make me feel better!

Stu


----------



## vlastan

> *Vlastan, did you know you've picked the same weekend as the Isle of Man trip?*
> 
> Before you get as far as putting a deposit down, is there an alternative date? Surely you all want to come to IoM? Â :
> 
> Seriously, there are people who have expressed an interest in IoM and then also in this event, so it would be a shame to make people choose, when they could do both...


Clive thanks for bringing to my attention this. I didn't realise this before.

I haven't checked the March availability but April was all free for them. As April the 10th is Easter, then we will have to pick up the 17th or 24th.

And I would suggest the 17th if people could make it.

Are people happy about moving this to the 17th April?


----------



## jonah

Like i said alot depends on work and this new bloody system at work April may be out altogether for me


----------



## caney

yes ;D i can defo make that one!


----------



## Chip_iTT

ok with me AFAIK


----------



## vlastan

Can all the previous applicants confirm that they are happy about the Saturday 17th April?

I just spoke to Powerengineering and they are free to accommodate us on the date. The now confirmed prices are:

10-20 cars: Â£40
20-35 cars: Â£35

So our target has now dropped a bit and I am aiming for minimum 20 cars to get the lowest rate.


----------



## paulb

Is a tuned VX220 welcome?


----------



## 55JWB

I can make the 17th, keep me on the list.....


----------



## vlastan

> Is a tuned VX220 welcome?


You are welcome to come, provided you keep the Vauxhall away from our quality machinery, as it won't blend in very well. Â ;D


----------



## paulb

OK Nick, please put me down for a place. I'll be the one in front of you all as my car is faster that a chipped TT!

Paul


----------



## Wak

> OK Nick, please put me down for a place. I'll be the one in front of you all as my car is faster that a chipped TT!
> 
> Paul


certainly when spinning off bends! Â  ;D

17th should be fine for me!


----------



## vlastan

I have provisionally booked the date with PE for the 17th April. They start the RR around 9 am, so someone should be there so early, as I doubt I can make this from Ipswich.

I have to confirm our attendance within the next 10 days and give them my credit card details. So if by the end of the month we don't have confirmed individuals then the event won't go ahead.

So please post here ASAP that you can attend the event and you are happy to pay me a deposit by cheque at the beginning of March.

The new list of attendants follows:

1. Vlastan
2. Wak
3. JWB
4. Paulb
5. Chip_iTT
6. Caney
7. Jonah (maybe)
8. 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Kell

17th should be cool for me too.


----------



## kop

17th is no good for me, so wont be along to this one......

:'(


----------



## vlastan

So this is the current list so far. Sorry we lost Kop in the process.

Any more interested people. I will need to confirm this event with PE next week.

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. JWB 
4. Paulb 
5. Chip_iTT 
6. Caney 
7. Jonah (maybe) 
8. Kell
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## Guest

count me in 

should be ok !


----------



## dunks3

Can you add me to the list?

Cheers

Dunc


----------



## vlastan

Cool. At least now that we have the minimum 10 cars the price is Â£40 per car. If we get at least 20 cars the price will drop to Â£35. 

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. JWB 
4. Paulb 
5. Chip_iTT 
6. Caney 
7. Jonah (maybe) 
8. Kell 
9. SundeepTT
10. DunkS3
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

How about an Evo?

17th April is good for me. To be honest I won't be wanting to go on the rollers as I have an RR day in a few weeks. 
Would be good to catch up with everyone thought.

PaulB - you definitely going?


----------



## jonah

Come on people ;D


----------



## vlastan

> How about an Evo?
> 
> 17th April is good for me. Â To be honest I won't be wanting to go on the rollers as I have an RR day in a few weeks.
> Would be good to catch up with everyone thought.
> 
> PaulB - you definitely going?


But if you don't use PE don't tell us that the other RR proved you had more power than our TTs and you are faster and you can kick our arse with your faster more superior car. Â 

PE is the ultimate judgement day for all of us, time to break through the AMD slavery and have a trully "independence" day. Â ;D ;D ;D

Not to mention that any previous RR will become obsolete following this one.


----------



## scoTTy

Rolling roads all differ to some degree and this combined with the weather, means you can't really do a straight comparison. However for bragging rights this fact never seems to make any difference. i.e. if someone has done a few RR days, which figure do they quote down the pub or in their forum sig? The highest of course, it's never the average.

With regards to it being independant - this is only a worry if you feel AMD twist the results for different products. Â :-/ Is this the case? If not then I'm confused why this was mentioned?

Have PE stopped chipping cars?
Last time I was there they were a Super*hip agent. If they still are, would this affect your comment about their independance?


----------



## jonah

I think Vlastan was just trying to BigUp his R+R day up alittle but as usual didn't think b4 he posted.


----------



## vlastan

I always think before I post. And I always make sure that I use the correct smillies to follow my postings. If you ignore my smilies then you only read half of what I write. :

But there is a bit of truth in my statement. When AMD modifies a car (or any other business) they optimise the modification to their rolling road that they have in the premises. Taking into account that each RR is different, it is quite understantable that an AMD car (that was tuned previously on this RR) will get the best results.

I have nothing to do with AMD and don't know them, but I expect the above to apply to any tuning company.

AMD or anyone else will not "twist" the results and this is not what I was saying.


----------



## vlastan

> I think Vlastan was just trying to BigUp his R+R day up alittle but as usual didn't think b4 he posted.


This is not MY day at all. This is OUR day and we will all have fun.

Anybody is welcome to attend.

I don't do this to satisfy myself in any way, but to have fun and meet again with some good friends.


----------



## coupe-sport

> But there is a bit of truth in my statement. When AMD modifies a car (or any other business) they optimise the modification to their rolling road that they have in the premises. Taking into account that each RR is different, it is quite understantable that an AMD car (that was tuned previously on this RR) will get the best results.


er no.

They are tuning it to suit the characteristics of the engine - not the R/R - this is just a tool in the process.


----------



## UK225

Please add me to the list


----------



## vlastan

About time Morgan...what took you so long?

I have been speaking to Autometrix today (Audi Driver owner) about the posibility of them attending the event and make an article out of it for their magazine. It will be nice for these guys to turn up and take some picture and chat us up and include this in their magazine. Should be fun.

I am waiting for them to confirm that they can make this date and I will keep you updated. 

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. JWB 
4. Paulb 
5. Chip_iTT 
6. Caney 
7. Jonah (maybe) 
8. Kell 
9. SundeepTT 
10. DunkS3 
11. UK225 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## caney

i'm not sure about chatting us up though


----------



## vlastan

> i'm not sure about chatting us up though


Don't worry. It may be a woman coming along. Especially as I am planning to approach Evo too.


----------



## S3mon

Hi
Can you add me please to you list
SimonS3MTM


----------



## coupe-sport

Why not approach Max Power 

Neil Birket (From Audi / VW driver) was taking a few snaps at the AmD RR day.


----------



## dunks3

Re - Audi Driver magazine, I am very wary of them attending as they published registrations, colour of cars and full names when we attended the Audi-Sport day at AMD back in November - this was without anyone being told this would happen... 

If the day is going to end up in a magazine can you confirm that this sort of information will not be published?

Cheers

Dunc


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> But if you don't use PE don't tell us that the other RR proved you had more power than our TTs and you are faster and you can kick our arse with your faster more superior car. Â
> 
> PE is the ultimate judgement day for all of us, time to break through the AMD slavery and have a trully "independence" day. Â ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Not to mention that any previous RR will become obsolete following this one.


Vlastan, I can assure you I do not need to prove the bhp of the evo.

I am happy to put it on the rollers but didn't want it to come across that I was turning up just to do that - it is a TT meet after all.

If I'm welcome I'll come, as I said in my original post, my hope was to catch up with you all as opposed to turning up and having a dick swinging contest over bhp figures  ;D


----------



## Wak

I hope V will agree, but Stu, I'd like to to see your evo on the rollers,theres lots of slots.

you are an ex TT owner...come on down and join the fun.


----------



## caney

what's the point in having a tt rr shootout and then putting an evo on the dyno ???


----------



## clived

The same reason we welcome S3s and diesel Golf's - a) these guys are our mates so it's nice to see them and catch up and b) there is plently of room, so it's not like TT's are being shoved off the list...


----------



## vlastan

So far I am still waiting to hear from Audi Driver. But I discussed what happened with AMD last time and they agree that no names or registration numbers will be published unless people want to this.

But they would like to have respective modification and RR plots for comparison reasons, which means that your names and registrations remain private.

In othe words if they can come, we will all be safe and happy.

Hopefully they will confirm if they can attend later on today.

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. JWB 
4. Paulb 
5. Chip_iTT 
6. Caney 
7. Jonah (maybe) 
8. Kell 
9. SundeepTT 
10. DunkS3 
11. UK225 
12. S3mon 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## vlastan

All members of the forum are welcome irrespective of what car they have. So no worries with Evos of Vauxhall.

And I guess that if Audi driver do turn up...they will avoid taking any pictures of them, so all will be happy.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> what's the point in having a tt rr shootout and then putting an evo on the dyno ???


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> what's the point in having a tt rr shootout and then putting an evo on the dyno ???


a) Read my posts from the start of this thread and.....

b) At the want of repeating myself....



> Vlastan, I can assure you I do not need to prove the bhp of the evo.
> 
> I am happy to put it on the rollers but didn't want it to come across that I was turning up just to do that - it is a TT meet after all.
> 
> If I'm welcome I'll come, as I said in my original post, my hope was to catch up with you all as opposed to turning up and having a dick swinging contest over bhp figures Â  ;D


----------



## caney

nothing against you m8 just thought it was a tt day that's all and i wasn't referring to you in my post as i was aware of your comments ;D i wonder what would happen if a tt turned up at a scooby shootout [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## scoTTy

This is a pic from the last time I went to PE.

There was a mix although dominated by Audi but it included TT's, a Scooby and a Civic Type R.

See we can all be friends.


----------



## coupe-sport

IIRC the organiser (Chins) was a Scooby owner at the time...


----------



## Dotti

My god that picture looks worse than a scooby meet in a Tesco car park :-/ ;D


----------



## thorney

I might come along in the M3......if only to piss off Vlastan 

The comment on AmD from him is a bit unfair to say the least.


----------



## vlastan

> I might come along in the M3......if only to piss off Vlastan
> 
> The comment on AmD from him is a bit unfair to say the least.


Life may not be fair...but my comment was fair. 

Are you willing to come and test your car or just as a spectator?

I actually do love BMWs a lot, so would be nice to have this car there...but I am a bit confused on what car you actually drive these days. ???


----------



## Guest

> This is a pic from the last time I went to PE.
> 
> There was a mix although dominated by Audi but it included TT's, a Scooby and a Civic Type R.
> 
> See we can all be friends. Â


hope we're not required to wear party masks for this meet


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> nothing against you m8 just thought it was a tt day that's all and i wasn't referring to you in my post as i was aware of your comments ;D i wonder what would happen if a tt turned up at a scooby shootout [smiley=rifle.gif]


If said owner was well known, liked, an ex Scooby owner and had a car that plenty of others were interested in I'd expect he/she would be very welcome. 
[smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## thorney

Thats your problem mate.....you said 'liked' - you're fcuked ;D

Mind you it never stops Vlastan form attending meets so what the hell 

Keep up Vlastan, VX220 Turbo (modded to 280bhp) and RS4 modded to 460bhp E46 M3 about to be modded and serialised in Total BMW magazine ;D

It's a TT meet so I doubt I'll run either the M3 on the rollers as there is a special knack to get round the TC kicking in and as I dont really want PE to know the knack......


----------



## caney

> If said owner was well known, liked, an ex Scooby owner and had a car that plenty of others were interested in I'd expect he/she would be very welcome.
> [smiley=vulcan.gif]


have you ever been on scoobynet site
they think we're all a bit :-*


----------



## vlastan

I spoke to Autometrix and they can't attend this event as they are busy with other commitments. But they are interested to receive pictures and publish an article if we write one.

So based on this, I will be taking pictures on the event and write up a few words.

As the numbers of the attendants are below 20 please be advised that the price will be Â£40 per car, unless more people turn up.

I will be confirming the date with PE now and request some deposits from the people that expressed interest so far.


----------



## vlastan

All the people listed below must have received IM with some additional details.

The event is now officially booked with PE and the date is allocated just to us, so nobody else will interfere when they test our wonderful cars. ;D

I would appreciate if all attendants listed below will act on the IM information that I sent you.

As AMD one click is going to be released before this date, I would expect that more people will be willing to come and will help us to reach the 20 magic number that will drop the price from Â£40 to Â£35.

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. JWB 
4. Paulb 
5. Chip_iTT 
6. Caney 
7. Jonah (maybe) 
8. Kell 
9. SundeepTT 
10. DunkS3 
11. UK225 
12. S3mon 
13. Stu-Oxfordshire 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.

Thorney, coupe sport....will be visiting only and supervising the RR process.


----------



## E

Can you put me down as a possible :-/

I know its a pain when trying to book things but I wont know untill nearer the time if I can make it

E


----------



## martin_black_S3

Hi, I am new to this forum, can S3's come to this day at power engineering?, I want to as my chipt S3 was run on there rollers last month and I now I have fitted an exhaust and sports cats, see if the manufacturers get there power claims!!!!


----------



## vlastan

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. JWB 
4. Paulb 
5. Chip_iTT 
6. Caney 
7. Jonah (possible) 
8. Kell 
9. SundeepTT 
10. DunkS3 
11. UK225 
12. S3mon 
13. Stu-Oxfordshire 
14. Martin_Black_S3 
15. E (possible) 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## chimp

Please could I come to this??? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## vlastan

Almost there to reach the magic number of 20 people.

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. JWB 
4. Paulb 
5. Chip_iTT 
6. Caney 
7. Jonah (possible) 
8. Kell 
9. SundeepTT 
10. DunkS3 
11. UK225 
12. S3mon 
13. Stu-Oxfordshire 
14. Martin_Black_S3 
15. E (possible) 
16. Chimp 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## Kell

vlastan said:


> I spoke to Autometrix and they can't attend this event as they are busy with other commitments. But they are interested to receive pictures and publish an article if we write one.
> 
> So based on this, I will be taking pictures on the event and write up a few words.
> 
> As the numbers of the attendants are below 20 please be advised that the price will be Â£40 per car, unless more people turn up.
> 
> I will be confirming the date with PE now and request some deposits from the people that expressed interest so far.


Personally, I'd rather you did this for absoluTTe rather than Audi Driver, but would understand if you wanted to send it to the 'proper one' instead.


----------



## vlastan

Will give you the Greek version of my write up. :lol:

I don't see why shouldn't you publish this in the TTOC magazine as well. I wouldn't mind giving it to both actually.


----------



## sitas4

Hi,

I have an S4 and it will be interesting to see what it is putting out - can I add myself to the list for this??

Thanks


----------



## vlastan

sitas4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an S4 and it will be interesting to see what it is putting out - can I add myself to the list for this??
> 
> Thanks


No problems. I will forward an IM to you with a few more details.

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. JWB 
4. Paulb 
5. Chip_iTT 
6. Caney 
7. Jonah (possible) 
8. Kell 
9. SundeepTT 
10. DunkS3 
11. UK225 
12. S3mon 
13. Stu-Oxfordshire 
14. Martin_Black_S3 
15. E (possible) 
16. Chimp 
17. Sitas4
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## jonah

Is this still on Vlastan? Havent posted my cheque yet as work still messing me about.


----------



## vlastan

It is ON live and kicking.

Nothing can stop it as PE have booked the date just for us.

When do you think you will know if work will allow you to attend or not?


----------



## Dubcat

I'd like to go - will check with mrs. dubcat tomorrow and post result on here.

Also, would it be possible to do an internet banking transfer in to your account rather than post a cheque? I dont have a cheque book 

Dubcat meow


----------



## vlastan

Hi Dubcat,

I hope that Mrs will allow you to come and play with the rest of the TT cats! :twisted: :lol:

There is no problem paying for this electronically. Just confirm that you are able to attend and I will forward any necessary information.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Vlastan - Â£45 is a tad steep for a group buy RR day.

I went on one to G-Force in aylesbury with the Evo crew for only Â£20 a head.

Given the fact I'm not that bothered about actually going on the rollers I may just come down to see youi all, as originally planned.

Also, they will have to set the rollers up for the TT and then have to change again for the Evo which can be a pain. I say this as there was a 4wd 996 at G-Force they wanted to leave until the end of the day.

Hope this doesn't cause a problem. I might be persuaded on the day if they don't have to do much changing of the rollers.

Stu


----------



## vlastan

Stu,

It is not Â£45 but Â£40. And if we get up to 20 cars it will drop down to Â£35.

They also have two rolling road machines so your car could go to the other machine without upsetting the TT RR.

It is all up to you really. If you just want to come for a laugh or if you want to test the evo.

But if you plan to come please do let me know as soon as you know.


----------



## ronin

Ill be coming along as a spectator


----------



## clived

awwwww.... I knew I'd give in, in the end. 

Go on Nick, put me on the list!


----------



## vlastan

This is the current updated list:

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. Paulb
4. Chip_iTT 
5. Jonah (possible) 
6. Kell
7. SundeepTT
8. DunkS3 
9. UK225 
10. S3mon
11. Stu-Oxfordshire 
12. Martin_Black_S3 
13. E (possible) 
14. Chimp 
15. Sitas4 
16. Clived
17. 
18. 
19. 
20.


----------



## coupe-sport

> They also have two rolling road machines so your car could go to the other machine without upsetting the TT RR.


They only have one 4wd R/R. The other is just 2wd.

James.


----------



## Dubcat

Sorry V, I'm out. Have been strong armed in to going to the ideal home exhibition where I will be purchasing the ideal migraine.

Hope you have a great day. Just wanted to say that I think it is great that you are going to the trouble of organising an RR day. Nice one.

Dubcat.


----------



## vlastan

Shame about this Dubcat.


----------



## Wak

I bumped into a 350z club at an RR day today...

Shall I invite them?


----------



## vlastan

Wak,

At the moment I have the minimum of 10 people that we need for the event to go ahead. This means that the PE is exlusively booked for us on this date and also I am not under pressure as the minimum requirement has been met.

Also it looks like a lot more people are likely to come on the date, but cannot confirm till the last minute. So it is still likely that the 20 cars requirement to drop the price to Â£35 can be met, but not certain.

You can still invite other brands but I must check with PE first about this. As I told them specifically that this is going to be a TT/S3 event with a couple of other cars coming.

If PE is happy and have confidence that the Z will run on their RR, then we can invite them. Wait till I speak to PE on Monday to confirm this.

Also for your info, PE will be open for business at 9 am. So some of us must be there around this time. I should be around this time, but some other local people must confirm that they are happy to be there too.


----------



## UK225

I can be there first thing Nick 

Temps will be cooler then to


----------



## vlastan

Cheers Morgan,

It is good that we have willing volunteers! But keep quiet about the temperature, it is meant to be a secret!! :wink:


----------



## Wak

Sure V, let me know.

I will be there bright an early too!


----------



## clived

Nick, what do you mean, you "_should_" be there by 9am?! I think you'll find that it's mandatory that the organiser is there before it starts! 

It's nice and close for me - I'll commit to being there early too.

Clive


----------



## vlastan

I am the only one who has to cover 110 miles to get there...so my dear good friend Clive, you will be my deputy! 

I will make this meeting a bit easier for people to identify others. All of you will be issued with a sticky label to write your forum and real first name, so we all know who you are. You should be displaying this at a visible location so everyone can read it.


----------



## Guest

coupe-sport said:


> They also have two rolling road machines so your car could go to the other machine without upsetting the TT RR.
> 
> 
> 
> They only have one 4wd R/R. The other is just 2wd.
> 
> James.
Click to expand...

so then I get a roller all to my self


----------



## vlastan

Sundeep you should not be so selfish. You forgot to mention Paulb's VX that is only 2 wheel drive. So you will have to share. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

One of them will have to go back to front then!


----------



## coupe-sport

For the early starters there is a great greasy spoon round the corner from PE - nice bacon sarnies and tea 

James.


----------



## clived

coupe-sport said:


> For the early starters there is a great greasy spoon round the corner from PE - nice bacon sarnies and tea
> 
> James.


Want to set a time James? We can agree to meet Nick there at say 8:30 am? :wink:


----------



## vlastan

clived said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the early starters there is a great greasy spoon round the corner from PE - nice bacon sarnies and tea
> 
> James.
> 
> 
> 
> Want to set a time James? We can agree to meet Nick there at say 8:30 am? :wink:
Click to expand...

Nahhh...lets make it 7:30 so we have enough time to eat and socialise. :-* :wink:


----------



## jonah

vlastan said:


> I am the only one who has to cover 110 miles to get there...so my dear good friend Clive, you will be my deputy!


I'll be travelling 135 miles :?


----------



## Guest

vlastan said:


> Sundeep you should not be so selfish. You forgot to mention Paulb's VX that is only 2 wheel drive. So you will have to share. :wink:


in that case I'll better be careful when mine is up on the rollers, better make sure the VX has actually left the rollers or I might not notice it when I drive onto the rollers :lol:


----------



## daveuni

Vlasten

Can you add my name to the list please. I would like to come and get the car tested.

Dave.


----------



## Wak

vlastan said:


> Wak,
> 
> At the moment I have the minimum of 10 people that we need for the event to go ahead. This means that the PE is exlusively booked for us on this date and also I am not under pressure as the minimum requirement has been met.
> 
> Also it looks like a lot more people are likely to come on the date, but cannot confirm till the last minute. So it is still likely that the 20 cars requirement to drop the price to Â£35 can be met, but not certain.
> 
> You can still invite other brands but I must check with PE first about this. As I told them specifically that this is going to be a TT/S3 event with a couple of other cars coming.
> 
> If PE is happy and have confidence that the Z will run on their RR, then we can invite them. Wait till I speak to PE on Monday to confirm this.
> 
> Also for your info, PE will be open for business at 9 am. So some of us must be there around this time. I should be around this time, but some other local people must confirm that they are happy to be there too.


Whats the verdict V and all, I think us hitting the 20+ should be possible with the Zeds and at least 2-5 or so should be interested what do you rekon?

Invite the Zeds or not? :?


----------



## vlastan

I spoke to PE and they are happy about this. But if possible they want to see them arrive at the same time so they will not have to keep changing the rollers to different wheelbase requirements all the time.

So if you think you can arrange 3-4 of them and if they all make sure they come at the same time, then go ahead. So people must be patient in general and not just turn up for their 15 mins slot and want their car tested there an then.


----------



## Wak

vlastan said:


> I spoke to PE and they are happy about this. But if possible they want to see them arrive at the same time so they will not have to keep changing the rollers to different wheelbase requirements all the time.
> 
> So if you think you can arrange 3-4 of them and if they all make sure they come at the same time, then go ahead. So people must be patient in general and not just turn up for their 15 mins slot and want their car tested there an then.


cheers V, hopefully less of a problem if the 2wd rollers are in use for the zeds! 

Have posted a thread here:-
http://350zuk.com/forums/index.php?s=28 ... f=2&t=1996


----------



## vlastan

PE confirmed that only the four wheel drive rollers will be used on the date. I don't know if this is operational issue. So this is actually an issue as they have to keep changing them.


----------



## UK225

I see Tim is still on good form lol


----------



## Wak

UK225 said:


> I see Tim is still on good form lol


Yup!


----------



## vlastan

Daveuni, no problems.

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. JWB 
4. Paulb 
5. Chip_iTT 
6. Caney 
7. Jonah (possible) 
8. Kell 
9. SundeepTT 
10. DunkS3 
11. UK225 
12. S3mon 
13. Stu-Oxfordshire (possible)
14. Martin_Black_S3 
15. E (possible) 
16. Chimp 
17. Sitas4 
18. Daveuni
19. 
20.


----------



## Wak

V, 
can you put down...

"VeilSide Z" for 2 runs, he is in a 350z and has an air filter that will take less time than swapping cars to change over (seconds apparently) and would like runs before'n'after.

he appreciates they will charge double.

hopefully this may get us into the 35 quid bracket as well...


----------



## veilside z

Wak said:


> hopefully this may get us into the 35 quid bracket as well...


Glad to be of assistance :wink:

I'll see if I can't muster a few of the other Z's too


----------



## clived

vlastan said:


> 1. Vlastan
> 2. Wak
> 3. JWB
> 4. Paulb
> 5. Chip_iTT
> 6. Caney
> 7. Jonah (possible)
> 8. Kell
> 9. SundeepTT
> 10. DunkS3
> 11. UK225
> 12. S3mon
> 13. Stu-Oxfordshire (possible)
> 14. Martin_Black_S3
> 15. E (possible)
> 16. Chimp
> 17. Sitas4
> 18. Daveuni
> 19.
> 20.


Erm, hello? :roll:


----------



## Wak

Wassup Clive....I know there is only 20....in the list but V said they could handle 35 and we'd all pay a fiver less! :?

p.s. V, as Sundeep is in the list and a couple of Zeds close to the time we need to adjust the list to group them together and ask PE if they want to do 2wd first or last..

:?


----------



## vlastan

Clive spotted that the list before was wrong as his name was missing. It was my mistake as I used the wrong list. This list now is the correct.

It is worth noting that although 19 names are listed 4 of them are as possibles. So we have to wait and see if we add up to 20 at the end. It looks like people are really waiting to make a decision about this based on their personal circumstances, which is fully understandable.

This is the current updated list:

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. Paulb 
4. Chip_iTT 
5. Jonah (possible) 
6. Kell 
7. SundeepTT 
8. DunkS3 
9. UK225 
10. S3mon 
11. Stu-Oxfordshire (possible)
12. Martin_Black_S3 
13. E (possible) 
14. Chimp 
15. Sitas4 (possible)
16. Clived 
17. Daveuni
18. Veilside Z with air filter
19. Veilside Z without air filter  
20.


----------



## Guest

yep.. and I'll be running mine with the twin cupholders :lol:


----------



## veilside z

SundeepTT said:


> yep.. and I'll be running mine with the twin cupholders :lol:


 :lol:

FYI - Standard filter vs. Nismo S-Tune Filter :wink:


----------



## Guest

veilside z said:


> SundeepTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep.. and I'll be running mine with the twin cupholders :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> FYI - Standard filter vs. Nismo S-Tune Filter :wink:
Click to expand...

clearly I need to be ready for this...

so anyone else going to upgrade for the large drink at the mcd's drive thru on the way up


----------



## daveuni

Vlasten

I have a friend with a hyundai coupe who wants to have his car RR would he be able to fit in with the rest of the 2 wheel drive cars.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Kell

Just to let you know Vlastan - I am still coming to this as discussed.


----------



## vlastan

Daveuni,

This should be OK. But he may get upset to find out how much underpowered his car is compared to ours.


----------



## daveuni

vlastan said:


> Daveuni,
> 
> This should be OK. But he may get upset to find out how much underpowered his car is compared to ours.


Vlasten

Can you add my mate Neil to the list of runners then please.

And he already knows that he is down on power as he has been in my car.
   :twisted:


----------



## vlastan

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. Paulb 
4. Chip_iTT 
5. Jonah (possible) 
6. Kell 
7. SundeepTT 
8. DunkS3 
9. UK225 
10. S3mon 
11. Stu-Oxfordshire (possible) 
12. Martin_Black_S3 
13. E (possible) 
14. Chimp 
15. Sitas4 (possible) 
16. Clived 
17. Daveuni 
18. Veilside Z with standard air filter 
19. Veilside Z without performance air filter 
20. Neil (Hyundai Coupe)

It looks like we may be able to get the 20 required people. People that I have listed above as possible, can you please let me know if you will be able to turn up? Thanks


----------



## jonah

95% sure i will be coming but car was meant to go into the Bodyshop yesterday to have a new bonnet sprayed and fitted but was a hickup and might have to go in next week which would mean i would be without the TT. Only been waiting 12 months for this work to be done :? 
If however they can garentee my car being back or a slot the following wekk i will be there.
Jonah


----------



## Chip_iTT

I'll be there


----------



## vlastan

jonah said:


> 95% sure i will be coming but car was meant to go into the Bodyshop yesterday to have a new bonnet sprayed and fitted but was a hickup and might have to go in next week which would mean i would be without the TT. Only been waiting 12 months for this work to be done :?
> If however they can garentee my car being back or a slot the following wekk i will be there.
> Jonah


Just take off the bonet and leave it with them!! And open engine will be better cooled and will give you better results as well!! So be there and be the best!!


----------



## vlastan

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. Paulb 
4. Chip_iTT 
5. Jonah (possible) 
6. Kell 
7. SundeepTT 
8. DunkS3 
9. UK225 
10. S3mon 
11. Stu-Oxfordshire (possible) 
12. Martin_Black_S3 
13. E (possible) 
14. Chimp 
15. Sitas4 (possible) 
16. Clived 
17. Daveuni 
18. Veilside Z with standard air filter 
19. Veilside Z without performance air filter 
20. Neil (Hyundai Coupe) 
...
...
...

Just to let you know that although the list above appears to be full, it doesn't mean that it is closed. Any more people that wish to come are more than welcome. Just let me know if you can or just turn up next Saturday at PE.

I will try to prepare some name tags now. Although I know several of you it is good for the day to meet others that you don't know and a small sticky name tag helps so much to identify individuals. I hope that you will use your name tag with pride next Saturday.


----------



## E

Vlastan,

It's looking good for me being able to make this next Saturday 

I hope to get to PE early as I wont be able to be there all day :?

See you Saturday

E


----------



## vlastan

Excellent news E.

This means that if Stu and Sitas also turn up and do the RR we have the required 20 people, saving each one of us an extra Â£5. Lets hope all goes well.


----------



## chimp

Nick I have im you about this event, Still coming and looking forward to it !!!  

I think that the trip might have a bit of a downer for me with my power being down, as I am still having hesitation problems on my Revo'd car even after them writing a "custom" program for me!! :? :x 

It might turn out that PE might be able to point out any problems with the actual car and put me on the track to fixing it!!!

My program is like running High boost 3-4 Timing 6/7 all the time with the aggresiveness!!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## vlastan

Hi Chimp,

I got your IM, many thanks.

Please see this link for location information of PE and other details.

http://www.powerengineering.co.uk/acatalog/aboutus.htm


----------



## daveuni

Vlasten

What time is it all starting on the day and how is it going to work with the 2 wheel drive cars are they going first or last on the day.

Cheers Dave L.


----------



## vlastan

The event will be starting around 9. At least PE opens at 9 and they want some cars to be there from this time. Apparently, this is not an issue as so many people wish to come early, so I anticipate that the 9 to 11 slot to be busy. This will also give the chance for people that come from further apart time to travel.

I also see as a social event as the weather will be very good on the date with plenty of sunshine and time to talk about cars when the RR is going on. So up to now I haven't had any request to book specific time slots for specific people. Which is good as I can't guarantee a specific 15 minute time slot for anyone.

It will be first come first served but PE wants same cars to be tested together if possible to avoid moving the RR all the time and minimise delays.

It takes about 15 minutes per car and taking into account that about 20 cars will be coming, the event should be finishing around 2pm. So I would expect that all people must be around by 11 at the latest.

If all the people in the list come, then the cost will be Â£35. So I would appreciate if you all turn up at the day. The issue I/we have now is the price threshold that if it is not met will force us to pay Â£40 per car. Because if PE starts charging Â£40 at the day, then we all have to pay Â£40 even if the 20 cars do turn up.

Some of you have already paid the Â£40 fee directly to me. Some haven't. So what I plan to do on the day is collect money from the rest of you and I will be paying the total amount to PE.

So please DO NOT pay PE but pay me on the day. You will be paying me Â£40 on the day and if we have the required cars I will be refunding you the Â£5 on the day. So if you stick around I will be able to do this on the day, if not I will be sending cheque to your home address or pay you electronically. This is the best way to handle this and I am confident that we would get away with the Â£35 fee.

I will be discussing this with the PE boss on the date, so you don't have to deal with the money aspect with them. I will also be there early to make sure there are no issues and that you all enjoy a yourselves.


----------



## daveuni

Vlasten

Can i please add another 2 wheel drive car to the list it is a 206 "180" another friend who will be coming called "Rich"

Cheers Dave L.


----------



## vlastan

daveuni said:


> Vlasten
> 
> Can i please add another 2 wheel drive car to the list it is a 206 "180" another friend who will be coming called "Rich"
> 
> Cheers Dave L.


My name is actually VlastAn with an A and not an E!!! :wink:

Rich is in now too. 

1. Vlastan 
2. Wak 
3. Paulb 
4. Chip_iTT 
5. Jonah 
6. Kell 
7. SundeepTT 
8. DunkS3 (unlikely)
9. UK225 
10. S3mon 
11. Stu-Oxfordshire (possible) 
12. Martin_Black_S3 
13. E 
14. Chimp 
15. Sitas4 (possible) 
16. Clived 
17. Daveuni 
18. Veilside Z with standard air filter 
19. Veilside Z without performance air filter 
20. Neil (Hyundai Coupe) 
21. Rich (206) 
... 
...


----------



## biturbo

Hi All.

I may be able to make this now and help keep the prices down [smiley=cheers.gif] . Still not definate yet, but I'll know tomorrow for sure.


----------



## vlastan

Hi biturbo and welcome to our forum.

What car do you have?


----------



## jonah

Sorry but I'm going to have to pull out  cant be help as i have to work all weekend.
Was really looking forward to see what improvment finding my leak has made.
Sorry again but i was never a deffinate  
Jonah


----------



## vlastan

No fun and all work work work? What a shame.

And I was just printing the name tags and your name is there too.


----------



## PaulRS3

Hi i hope to make it to spectate and catch up with friends.


----------



## R6B TT

Nik
I didn't realise this was so close to me! may pop down to say hello
Rob


----------



## biturbo

I will now definately be along.
I have an S4 2.7T (as you might have guessed by my name  )


----------



## UK225

Nick unfortunately I am going to have to drop out as my TT is still in bits from my ongoing ICE install 

I hoped to be finished today & whilst all is working I have a lot of trim & stuff still off the car & a couple of minor glitchs to cure :?

Sorry m8, I hope you all have a good time.

If you get more than the required numbers & their is any chance of a refund please give it to Wak.

Thanks
Morgan

P.S At least Clive or Wak may now have the chance of being the most powerful TT


----------



## clived

Noooooo.... Morgan, we needed you as a reference point!

Who cares if it's in bits internally - it's running right?

Wak always wins on POWER anyway 

Clive

P.S. Nik, do what I did with Interpro - have the "we're nearly at the magic number, you'll do the lower price, right?" conversation.


----------



## Wak

dont wimp out.....bring the bits with you and finish it off after your run on the rollers....we'll mill about and help!


----------



## PaulRS3

Cheers for the day out 

good to catch up with old faces and a few new ones!

and a nice pub lunch for a few of us after. [smiley=chef.gif]

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport

Yep - very good


----------



## veilside z

Nice to meet you all & have some fun 

Thanks to Wak for the invite & Vlastan for arranging the Meet

Results for the day:
Standard Filter - 266 bhp / 245 Lbft
Nismo Filter - 275 bhp / 253 Lbft

FYI I'm slightly down on the Nissan quoted figures which are 276 bhp / 267 Lbft, but I'm happy with the figures considering I have only done 1,400 miles & the car will loosen up...

Also we proved that you can seat 4 people in a 350Z :wink:


----------



## E

Great meet, the results proved interesting.

Nick, sorry I didnt see you before I left, thanks for organising the meet

E


----------



## Chip_iTT

Yep, seconded...thanks for organising Nick....

Had a great time doing emergency stops in Sundeep's TT while logging his ABS system on the laptop to try and diagnose his brake problem... and we found out that if you plug VAGCOM in and monitor the ABS controller while rolling it turns the ESP AND ABS off.... lovely skid marks!

Nice lunch after too, and good to meet up with some new faces including Boggie who joined us for lunch.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Sorry I couldn;t make it all - Mrs R is only 6 weeks off due and I overdid it on the sauce last night ie: I needed to be around today!


----------



## Guest

Chip_iTT said:


> Yep, seconded...thanks for organising Nick....
> 
> Had a great time doing emergency stops in Sundeep's TT while logging his ABS system on the laptop to try and diagnose his brake problem... and we found out that if you plug VAGCOM in and monitor the ABS controller while rolling it turns the ESP AND ABS off.... lovely skid marks!
> 
> Nice lunch after too, and good to meet up with some new faces including Boggie who joined us for lunch.


cheers Irwing you are star.. now I know the rear brake problem  just need to sort out the front ! 

as for the RR session, thanks to Nik for organising 

but wasn't so impressed with the power engineering figures, something was very odd about the output of all chipped non-superchips cars.....

my power curves were near idential to previous RR's.... but if a standard TT = about 225bhp on both Amd and at Power E then how come all the non-superchip cars were all down at least 15-20%+ 'ish ??

It is a mystery......

.. NOT  :-*

c u all at GTi


----------



## boggie

Chip_iTT said:


> Nice lunch after too, and good to meet up with some new faces including Boggie who joined us for lunch.


Nice to meet you lot too!  Thanks for the brief lend of your tools Irving :wink: Job done - Parrot squaking!
Boggie


----------



## scoTTy

Doh! For some strange reason I thought this was on Sunday. Don't knwo why as they're always on Saturdays. :?



SundeepTT said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> but wasn't so impressed with the power engineering figures, something was very odd about the output of all chipped non-chip company cars.....
> 
> my power curves were near idential to previous RR's.... but if a standard TT = about 225bhp on both Amd and at Power E then how come all the non-superchip cars were all down at least 15-20%+ 'ish ??
> 
> It is a mystery......
> 
> .. NOT  :-*
Click to expand...

This sounds like deja view from a couple of years ago. One guy lied and said he had a certain chip and he did a lot better than other identicle cars.

Weird that similar comments are coming again about the same place. :?


----------



## Wak

Thanks V for organising this.....

Great to meet old and new faces....and also Pugs, Zeds (Giles), Hyundai as well, nice to see other enthusiasts.

I have to agree because I must..... 

being relatively high on power but well below expectations...I think there has to be a roller problem!

If Clive with his mods only had 221 bhp then the rollers were poo.

I'm feeling a bit robbed.. but less so than the other chipped cars.

I think we need another AmD day to make us happy! I'll look into it!


----------



## coupe-sport

Having no bias either way...

1 - Last R/R session at PE with my TT i did around 265BHP with around 275lbft of torque - I should have asked for my printout today as they have a number of my runs from various cars stored under my number plate. 
I suspect its more the way that PE load the rollers as most chipped cars produce good torque figures but then drop off at the top end. Could be down to cooling as myself and Clive experienced similar strange figures at a R/R day at Power Station (i posted a 214BHP run - but they were long runs and the heat build up caused the ECU to call it a day!)

2 - Why would PE massage the figures - their core business is Mitsubishi / Subaru and Ford.

3 - Would have been good to do the runs whilst running VAG com to see what the ECU is doing with regards timing and boost control - easier to see if poor cooling is affecting top end powe towards the end of the run.

With results like Clives, i'd be interested to see what his comments are after his trip to AmD on Monday.

James.


----------



## martin_black_S3

Hi, thanks Nik and every one for a nice day, I think the power figures on the chipt cars were low but I can't complain to much at 253bhp and 277 ibft is not as low as some, take my S3, it ran 2 hp and 7ibft more than last time it was on there rollers and this was only last month and I now have changed exhaust, cats and neuspeed induction kit, it was a lot colder last time it was run though, well lets just say it goes better than 2hp more, as for the standard cars I think they don't require as much cold air as they run less boost so don't heat soak as quickly on the rollers, it would be nice to go to AMD next as I haven't been there before, hope this is some help, cheers Martin


----------



## clived

I must say my 221bhp was a bit of a shocker! Especially as the car feels as quick (quiker in fact since the removal of the centre silencer...) as ever.

However, PE did tell me that they thought my car was running a little lean - not lean enough for them not to do the run it appears, but lean nonetheless. Now, I'm pretty sure the car hasn't been running lean for the last 45K miles, so I'm sure it's not the MTM map (which tend towards rich rather then lean, so James tells me  ) so, assuming that PE were right, this might indicate some other problem - MAF or directly fueling related (fuel filter, pump, fuel pressure regulator) that might have been creeping up on me and so I've not really noticed :-/

However, running lean is too big a problem to ignore, so I rang AmD from PE and booked it in for tomorrow to do a RR run there to check if it really is running lean and if my figures really are that far down! If so, I'll leave it in their care to diagnose and fix. Guess I could be in for a big performance surprise (or I might discover there is nothing wrong! 

As Kell pointed out though, on the way to PE, depsite the weight adavantage (his TTC vs my TTR) the fact I was leaving him standing does indicate that something was slightly odd about the readings!

Still, despite all that, it was a great day out - thanks Nik for going to the effort of organising. Obviously I'll report back tomorrow night on AmD's findings, and will be either praising PE for spotting the problem or rubbing my head and wondering what they were on about!!!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## happy days

hi clived,
what time you booked into amd?

i`m booked in for a stage two tune tomorrow


----------



## clived

Erm, "during the afternoon" - I've got to squeeze it in around some other appointments. About 2pm I expect. Be sure to say hello. And then get your car off the RR, I need it!!! ;-)


----------



## vlastan

Hi all,

Apologies for not posting earlier on but I just returned home. I just spent a lovely weekend away from home in Hanbury Manor near Ware. This was also the reason that I was unable to join you for the pub meal as I had to go back to my wife who had been waiting for me for a swim. 

Many thanks for all the people that managed to come at the end. It was great to see my old friends and make new friends.

It was nice to have my car tested with the Revo on, but like you I was expecting a bit more. My torque at 267 isn't so bad, but the power at only 237bhp seems too little. But again, it is torque that improves acceleration and bhp is only to get higher top speed, so not so important. After all where am I ever going to drive at 150 mph or more?

Overall, I know that some of you were a bit dissapointed at the results. As you all may know, I arranged this event with PE because it was the last RR place that the forum hasn't visited. Last year the forum visited AMD and Interpro, so it was only PE left to organise an event. As you understand I have nothing to do with PE and have never being there before. So my personal view is totaly unbiased, despited hearing separate views from you chaps. But I do hope that you all had fun and you didn't waste your time.

This was my first time that I attended/organised a Rolling Road event, but I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised to see that some food was offered and also hot drinks. So PE scored quite well in the hospitality department. I also found that the staff were very polite and helpful as well as the owner.

As you can see from the list below, we didn't quite managed the 20 cars that we needed to qualify for the lowest price per car of Â£35. Despite this, PE was more than happy to give us the lowest price of Â£35 per car, which was very nice.

It was also very nice to see some different cars around, especially the noisy Z. :wink:

You will find the results for all the cars here in .doc format: Rolling Road results

I also have a few pictures to post, but need to make them smaller first and will put them up later.


----------



## Wak




----------



## vlastan

Clever boy!! How do you convert documents in pictures? Or did you print it and then took a picture of it? 

Someone took a short video of my car on the rollers. Was it you Wak or was it Martin? Can you please email it to me?

Just to add a few more things. I will be testing my TT again in the GTi international on the sprints. If you do as well then I can collect your best time and put them in the list below for a comparison.

Also something that I noticed when the quattros were on the rollers...they were rough and jumping up and down a bit. When the Z went on...was dead smooth! Why?


----------



## caney

that will be the abs and esp cutting in :?: the car is too clever for it's own good


----------



## vlastan

Ohhh yes...I was actually told that I will have to driver carefully at the beginning as the ABS gets upset. Does this mean that the Z is not so clever or is it simpler as it is only powering two wheels?

It was nice when I left PE, there was a mini convoy of 3 TTs in Avus and red leather...but at the end we split up. Some of you may refer to it as a "Pimps convoy!


----------



## Wak

vlastan said:


> Clever boy!! How do you convert documents in pictures? Or did you print it and then took a picture of it?


...and I thought you knew a thing or two about PC's..............

view document.......press the PrtSC (Print Screen button).....paste into your favourite paint program like Paint Shop pro...crop it and save it!


----------



## jonah

Some strange figures there! some similar to my old ones at AMD, you all might want to check the hose that split on mine causing low BHP :wink: 
Sorry i couldn't make it although judging by the various figures i dont feel too bad now as the point of me going was to check my figures after i replaced the split hose.
Jonah


----------



## Chip_iTT

vlastan said:


> Clever boy!! How do you convert documents in pictures?


Screen capture and tidy up... ctrl+PRTSCRN, paste into image editor, crop, save to webserver... and bob's your fathers wotsit....

BTW, can you get my forum handle right please 

AVI of mine on roller in sigpic below


----------



## vlastan

OK...I have corrected your forum name! But you will have to do the ctl print screen etc business if you like to display it as a jpg. :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT

Thanks 

I was quite pleased with my 226bhp, 221 ft-lb peak (=300Nm)

spec is 280Nm (207ft-lb) between 2200rpm and 5500rpm, which mine easily met...

useful calculator for torque conversion here


----------



## vlastan

This is the kind of calculator we needed on the day!!

Did you all spoted the dyno plot for a Nos TT? I think they got 380 bhp out of it...but can't remember for sure.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Certainly was in that order of things! But listening to the guys talking, I was less impressed with the <80k engine life and the Â£50 for 3min of gas even if, with careful use, that can last a couple of weeks...


----------



## coupe-sport

That was Steves TT, used to be on here till he sold it. Went well


----------



## daveuni

Vlastan

A big thanks from myself and Neil/Rich for organising the day it was nice to put some faces to names. Had a great day too but like many others were confused about the low BHP figures.

It will be interesting to see what Clive has to say when he has been to AMD.

Dave.


----------



## chimp

Hi Nick and others!!

I had a great day, thanks for organising it. I enjoyed the 350z on the rollers very nice sound :lol:

Bit surprised about the figures though. I wasnâ€™t expecting too much on mine as I still have the Revo hesitation problem (that it seems a few are having now), but when I came out above wak's I thought something wasnâ€™t right!! :? :? Specially as his list of mods should have his car running like a rocket!

All in all a nice day out to meet you guys (my first meet with fellow TT'ers) and did laugh when us 3 had the Avus & Red leather parade on the way home!!.

Cheers :-*


----------



## Kell

Cheers for organising Nick.

Just so you know, I've already written up a feature for absoluTTe (it's not finished yet, but will be soon).

It goes into some detail about some of the things that are being talked about, but I'll have to be careful as I assume that saying the comments in a magazine above may well be libelous (despite my own thoughts).


----------



## Guest

jonah said:


> Some strange figures there! some similar to my old ones at AMD, you all might want to check the hose that split on mine causing low BHP :wink:
> Sorry i couldn't make it although judging by the various figures i dont feel too bad now as the point of me going was to check my figures after i replaced the split hose.
> Jonah


by the looks of it all the chipped TT's seem to suffering from split hoses according to PE result [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## clived

A new thread on AmD's verdict on my running lean is here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=25077.

Regarding the low figures from the chipped cars in general AmD thought this might have been down to the cooling - the fans at PE weren't huge and certainly for my run I noticed they were pointed where the ICs would normally be, not at the FMIC. As soon as inlet temps go over 60 degrees, the engine management cuts the power back - could be at least a partial explaination.

Clive


----------



## thorney

Sorry I couldnt make it....turns out it clashed with Ethans 1st birthday party and I was hoping to come out in the morning wifey slammed that idea :?

The following article might shed some light on the PE readings:



















Turbocharged cars are very heat related....there is a reaosn AmD have a grain dryer blowing directed air onto the intercoolers.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Certainly on the basis of that article (and it concurs with what I was perusing in Foyles at lunchtime - a whole book on performance measurement of turbo-charged vehicles) I'd expect AmD's figures to be better on the basis that their intake fans are clearly able to push a heap more airflow and their exhaust extraction looked far better...

but on the +side...it means my stock 225 is prob better than 226bhp!


----------



## thorney

Dont remember the book title do you?


----------



## coupe-sport

> their exhaust extraction looked far better


 :?: - Can't quite see what that has to do with things. The car exhausts aren't close to the rear wall and the large fan in the wall does a good job...

Or is someone going to bring an oxygen meter next time just to ensure air quality :wink:


----------



## PaulRS3

great article, and i can agree on the exhaust gasses comment.

that got pretty damn hot out the back when i was sat on the boot of that 350Z with VeilsideZ on its RR runs,

the fan in the wall didnt seem to do a great deal, as the gases were so hot they just rose.

also something else i was thinkin.....

Wak, clive and S3Mon (for example) all have well tweaked and powerful cars, with FMIC... and all got very low figures.

if the fans were pointing at the FMIC then it may have had an effect of less feeding of air to the air box duct which is nearer the OEM IC postion on passenger side.

those with OEM twin IC's may have had better feed to airbox with the fans pointing at them.

purely thinking aloud, but possible???


----------



## vlastan

Thorney,

Shame you couldn't make it to the event. I was expecting to see you.

Many thanks for the nice and interesting article that you posted.

As a conclusion we could say that the tests were fair for all of us because we all used the same rolling road, which means that they were tested under the same conditions.

But as Paul mentioned, the way that the air that was blown by the front blowers may have not been directed specifically to the intercoolers that a variety of people have in their cars, so affecting the outcome of power/torque figures.


----------



## coupe-sport

Ok - i see what you are saying about the exhaust although you would feel the heat at the back of the car - it didnt feel much warmer in the workshop after each run. If the exhaust fans werent doing anything though spectators would have felt a blast of heat each time the cars were run.

Irving - how about a data logger function on your Can Analyser ? - extracts boost, charge temp, igntion advance and boost pressure against RPM. Would be interesting to see what the ECU is doing, particularly with ignition advance vrs charge temp ??

James.


----------



## Kell

Forgive my ignorance - some (most) of it is genuine, but some is devil's advocate. If the article is true (and I don't doubt that it is) then how come mine and Irvings cars produced the quoted figures in terms of BHP and better than quoted torque figures when they're both standard cars?

Also, if the power is measured at the wheels, then should mine be about 200bhp as opposed to the 225 that Audi (presumably) claim at the engine?

Or is Audi's figure an at the wheels figure?


----------



## clived

1) Standard cars use less boost and produce less heat - and are therefore less prone to being reigned in by the ECU as temps rise...

2) The power is measured at the wheels and flywheel power is calculated from that.


----------



## thorney

Yeah I really wanted to come along, but Esme's face turned to thunder when I said I was popping out for a couple of hours just before 40 people with kids all turned up for Ethan's (and mine) birthday 

Article was just well timed really (I got it from BM3W) but I've been researching the issue of airflow and RR use for some time and it makes for interesting reading.

AmD now have a USA arm and Ram (owner) sends us pictures from RR days out there where they're using a desk fan for cooling ffs  There seems little point writing a remap for a turbo car unless you can at least try to replicate road conditions under which it will be used.

Glad you all had fun though.


----------



## vlastan

It is amazing that your little boy is already one year old. It seems it is like yesterday that we were wishing you for the arrival of the new little one.

At least you must be proud that you did your duty as a good father! 

Going back to the cooling issues...do you think we shoudl suggest that PE getting cooling gear?

From what I have seen AMD was getting fresh air from outdoors for cooling?


----------



## PaulRS3

yes they do. they have a huge duct through the wall on the LH side in this picture.

Thanks WAK


----------



## vlastan

Thanks for the picture Paul.

I guess the air just comes from outdoors only and it is not cooled?

In PE the fans were using the already warm air from inside the workshop. :?


----------



## thorney

AmD's has a large exterior intake mounted high up on the wall outside which feeds a grain dryer  (one of those fans that drys those huge silos of grain in hoppers).


----------



## Kell

clived said:


> 1) Standard cars use less boost and produce less heat - and are therefore less prone to being reigned in by the ECU as temps rise...
> 
> 2) The power is measured at the wheels and flywheel power is calculated from that.


I know what you're saying has truth in it, but then 'less prone' doesn't mean immune.

What I want to know is if it's possible to 'massage' the figures to some degree.

And I don't just mean at PE - I mean accross the board. Is it possible to set your graph lower or higher than it should read on one car, yet make it read 'normal' for the standard cars?

I know in the article it says that by putting on really, really good fans you can gain lots of BHP, but while the fans at PE aren't as good as those at AMD, are they really going to cause a loss of 50BHP on most cars and none at all on a standard car?

Again, this is asking the question in ignorance, not in sarcasm.


----------



## Wak

from a novices point of view well run in standard cars would get higher figures than were achieved at PE 230-240 bhp has been seen on standard 225's

so assuming the margin of error increases with power if you were 10bhp down for a 225 the maybe its possible to be down by a greater amount the more power you should be running?
:?


----------



## jonah

Seems to me we always have a coversation along these lines where ever the R+R has taken place. It seems that cars mapped by a certain companies will do better on their own rollers than someone elses. I'm not saying figures are corrected more, just that they suit a certain R+R as this is whats used to taylor the map to the car with some maps.
First time we visited AMD lots of people figures where all over the place with the exception of the ones running an AMD map. And i would imagine if PP did Vag cars their's would of shown similar results. It would be good to see what rusults at Kim Collins would come out like with various makes of remaps. :?

B4 i get flamed i'm not saying figure are minipulated in anyway just suit certain R+R's and also I could be talking crap !
Jonah


----------



## Chip_iTT

thorney said:


> Dont remember the book title do you?


No, I'll try and remember to write it down next time, IIRC it was Â£73-ish!...i usually go to Foyles once a week since I work near there, grab a book off the shelf, go to the cafe, have a bite and listen to the jazz from Ray's Jazz which has a concession in there as well...often a live performance... great way to spend a lunchtime...food, book and music!


----------



## Chip_iTT

Kell said:


> I know in the article it says that by putting on really, really good fans you can gain lots of BHP, but while the fans at PE aren't as good as those at AMD, are they really going to cause a loss of 50BHP on most cars and none at all on a standard car?


I think there are 2 effects to consider

1/ faster airflow = better cooling on I/C which means lower charge air temp which means higher densiity which means better boost figures and less engine power lost in boost generation and lower exhaust temps...all of which mean better ECU regulation of performance, so yes I'd expect 10-15% loss on poor airflow isnt unreasonable

2/ faster airflow = higher intake pressure from ram effect... at 125mph, 200km/h a 4" (10cm) dia intake duct (in perfect conditions) will experience a flow of 436litres/sec or about 78g/sec... therefore in still conditions to get the same boost pressure (200g/sec+) the turbo needs to work that much harder (ok its a big simplification, but you see the point)

And these are the two points that the article was making...

And from a simple calculation based on some crude estimates of the nozzle and fan sizes off the pics I took at PE and AMD, I'd say PE's fans shift maybe 1/4 of the air that AMDs shift....


----------



## vlastan

jonah said:


> Seems to me we always have a coversation along these lines where ever the R+R has taken place. It seems that cars mapped by a certain companies will do better on their own rollers than someone elses. I'm not saying figures are corrected more, just that they suit a certain R+R as this is whats used to taylor the map to the car with some maps.
> First time we visited AMD lots of people figures where all over the place with the exception of the ones running an AMD map. And i would imagine if PP did Vag cars their's would of shown similar results. It would be good to see what rusults at Kim Collins would come out like with various makes of remaps. :?
> 
> B4 i get flamed i'm not saying figure are minipulated in anyway just suit certain R+R's and also I could be talking crap !
> Jonah


I share your view on this too. I said this before. I said that an AMD tuned car will perform better on an AMD roller because it was tuned and modified on this roller. Thorney objected to this, but it seems very logical thing to happen.


----------



## PaulRS3

infact here is the intake vent for the AmD cooling fan.
(see previous page for inside pic)

Thanks again WAK


----------



## vlastan

It is so easy to sabotage this!! When Wak is doing his car, we could put an open flame there to give him some very warm air. :twisted:


----------



## coupe-sport

> I share your view on this too. I said this before. I said that an AMD tuned car will perform better on an AMD roller because it was tuned and modified on this roller. Thorney objected to this, but it seems very logical thing to happen.


erm no.


----------



## vlastan

Yes. At least this is what I meant, but you didn't understand it this way. :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT

thorney said:


> Dont remember the book title do you?


Wrote it down this time:

The book is called Maximum Boost by Corky Bell, ISBN 0837601606, published by Bentley Publishing and costs Â£24-95.

There is a good discussion of turbo principles and pitfalls, useful theoretical calculations (including impacts of ambient air temp, ram air effect, etc.) and how they apply in practice, a troubleshooting guide (MAF and airleaks around it get a hammering!) and worked examples of how to design/select turbo systems for N/A engines and for upgrading, all illustrated with some great pics of real-world systems from Porsche, Maserati, Ferrari, etc. Even discusses the issues about getting 1000bhp+ from 1.5litres (the 1980's F1 cars). Some good stuff in there about air box and intercooler design, hose layout, etc.... An interesting read.


----------



## vlastan

I finally resized a few of my pictures for public viewing.













































































































Any more of you are going to post any pics?


----------



## Kell

I would if I could figure out where my 10MB of 'free web space' is.

:roll:


----------



## vlastan

Are you with BT Openworld?


----------



## thorney

Oooh, ta for book title, will look into it.

Vlastan, I only objected to your comments that implied that AmD 'cooks the books' on readouts, however I do agree that a map written on a rr will perform exactly as expected on that RR but thats the issue. No 2 rr's are the same, different airflow, different software, different set up etc etc.

For normally aspirated cars the airflow is less of an issue but turbos need as much as possible a 1 degree drop in intake temp can mean 2-4bhp loss at the wheels so it cant be ignored.

To give you a comparison, my VXT is 280bhp at AmD, is 230bhp at Emerald and PE (both have small fans) and 270bhp at G-Force (which have a decent fan set up but can't be directed at the air intakes at the sides of the car). At AmD my air intake temp is 40 degrees, at Emerald and PE I've no doubt it was well into the 60's (we didn't measure) as at G-Force is was 55 degrees.


----------



## martin_black_S3

Hi, just something you might be interested in, thease are my data logs when I was on power engineering rolling road a couple of months ago with my chipt S3 running 1.35 bar boost, this was with there two fans and as you can see the temps peek at 36'c after the intercoolers at the end of the run, it was a shame i didn,t log them when I was at the TT rolling road day week before last, I would like to try AMD's rollers, I pulled 253bhp & 277ibft on the TT club day so lets see what I get at AMD

RPM	Temperature	Temperature

/min	Â°C	Â°C
680	91	39
800	91	39
1000	92	36
1320	91	32
1640	91	28
2040	91	24
2400	91	24
2920	90	22
3640	90	21
4200	90	21
4560	90	23
4920	90	24
5360	90	27
5720	90	29
6080	90	30
6440	90	33
6760	90	36
[/url]


----------



## Chip_iTT

thorney said:


> Oooh, ta for book title, will look into it.
> 
> For normally aspirated cars the airflow is less of an issue but turbos need as much as possible a 1 degree drop in intake temp can mean 2-4bhp loss at the wheels so it cant be ignored.


 You're welcome, its a good read. Err, didnt u mean 1 degree rise? hotter air is less dense so reduces boost effect, cooler air better


----------



## Jazzedout

vlastan said:


> I finally resized a few of my pictures for public viewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any more of you are going to post any pics?


Why are there so many pics of that Avus TT? :roll: :roll:


----------



## vlastan

I have no idea! 

But on the day there were three Avus with red leather!!


----------



## thorney

Chip_iTT said:


> thorney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, ta for book title, will look into it.
> 
> For normally aspirated cars the airflow is less of an issue but turbos need as much as possible a 1 degree drop in intake temp can mean 2-4bhp loss at the wheels so it cant be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, its a good read. Err, didnt u mean 1 degree rise? hotter air is less dense so reduces boost effect, cooler air better
Click to expand...

*cough*...erm...yes.


----------



## Jazzedout

vlastan said:


> I have no idea!
> 
> But on the day there were three Avus with red leather!!


It looks like all three had the same liscence plate!!   [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## vlastan

Copycats! :wink:


----------



## Kell

I prefer the shiny black one at the top. :twisted:


----------

